# Biloxi Marsh June 10th



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice, but please get a net and weigh those big (and old) fish in the net. Hanging them by their lips might damage their internal organs and no need to take a chance.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tight work...good to see you makin that ol' Gordon earn her keep. Congrats!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> Nice, but please get a net and weigh those big (and old) fish in the net. Hanging them by their lips might damage their internal organs and no need to take a chance.


Never heard of that before. Thanks. Here is what a random Google search revealed for anyone else.

http://capmel.com/forums/topic/the-science-behind-problems-with-lipgripping-a-fish/


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Curtis thanks for posting the link. I used to do it too but read a lot of the science behind how fish' internal organs work. So figured a net was a better way (pun intended) to go. My net net weighs right at 2# so I just subtract that from the boga reading. And while we are on this subject, net with a good rubber netting is much better than a cotton or other mesh type fabric. Removes less slime.

Anymore I don't often even weigh a fish. But sure don't have any issue with guys wanting to do so. But we all might as well be as smart as we can about it.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> Curtis thanks for posting the link. I used to do it too but read a lot of the science behind how fish' internal organs work. So figured a net was a better way (pun intended) to go. My net net weighs right at 2# so I just subtract that from the boga reading. And while we are on this subject, net with a good rubber netting is much better than a cotton or other mesh type fabric. Removes less slime.
> 
> Anymore I don't often even weigh a fish. But sure don't have any issue with guys wanting to do so. But we all might as well be as smart as we can about it.



Yea, after reading this I plan to start treating the big gals like I would a tarpon. Leave them in the water and get the hook out. I will just get in the water with them if they are worthy of it. 

I always though these fish were the toughest on the planet.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

CurtisWright said:


> Yea, after reading this I plan to start treating the big gals like I would a tarpon. Leave them in the water and get the hook out. I will just get in the water with them if they are worthy of it.
> 
> I always though these fish were the toughest on the planet.


I agree thanks for protecting these big girls for the future. Screw the pics I'd rather protect the resource. Looks like a great trip...love that place!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes Curtis red drum are one of the toughest fish on the planet. It is usually faster to belly lift, remove the fly and then return the red fish to the water. Trying to remove a fly from a red in the water can take some time, especially when the fly is hooked deep, which is often the case. I don't have boga's on the skiff after I started lifting fish by coming under the stomach. I have to give credit to Chris Wilson of South Carolina for showing me a better way to release fish. Because I started wade fishing with lures and put most fish on a stringer for the dinner table for most of my life I learned to grab a fish behind the gills to safely control the fish and string it, not good for catch and release.


----------

